

Who was Ponzi -- what the heck was his scheme? - dcurtis
http://www.cnn.com/2008/LIVING/wayoflife/12/23/mf.ponzi.scheme/index.html

======
RiderOfGiraffes
Strangely, Google is your friend:

<http://www.google.com/search?q=ponzi>

Something like the first three hits all give you the answer. Even more
strangely, WikiPedia gives you the answer too:

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Charles_Ponzi>

Did you try looking things up before asking?

~~~
RiderOfGiraffes
Sorry, stupid, stupid stupid - I _still_ have to learn the difference between
this place and other "forums". That wasn't a question, it was a heading to
indicate what the article was about - I see that now.

Sorry, sorry, sorry.

Wanted: skill in pre-leap lookage.

~~~
Zev
I don't think this is your fault completely - the OP should have _clicked_ and
at least looked at the article (or even the URL it was from on the same page)
before commenting.

